# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Я изучаю русский язык

## kwatts59

Я изучаю Русский язык больше чем 5 месяц.  как вы видете, я еще ничего не понимаю.   ::  
Сколько месяц должно я учиться прежде, чем я могу говорить по-русски хорошо?   ::

----------


## BETEP

> Я изучаю Русский язык больше чем 5 месяц.  как вы видете, я еще ничего не понимаю.   
> Сколько месяц должно я учиться прежде, чем я могу говорить по-русски хорошо?

 Я изучаю *р*усский язык *уже* 5 месяц*ев*.  как вы видете*, я еще ничего не понимаю.   ::  
Сколько месяц*ев* *мне потребуется чтобы* я *мог* говорить по-русски хорошо? 
* In Russian 'to see' doesn't mean 'to understand', but it could mean in internet forums because we look at monitors. 
It depends on how good you are gonna be.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Я изучаю Русский язык больше чем 5 месяц.  как вы видете, я еще ничего не понимаю.   
> Сколько месяц должно я учиться прежде, чем я могу говорить по-русски хорошо?

 Мой вариант: _Я учу русский язык больше пяти месяцев, но, как вы могли заметить, я ещё плохо понимаю по-русски.  
Как долго должен человек учиться, чтобы начать свободно разговаривать на иностранном языке?_
Известно, что многое зависит от человека, от его способностей к изучению языков, желания, трудолюбия.
 "Терпение и труд - всё перетрут".   ::

----------


## Indra

Мне это напомнило вопрос моего племянника. Когда он пошел во второй класс, я пошла в девятый. И вот он меня спрашивает: "А в 9-м классе тяжело учиться?" - "Да". -"А по сколько строчек на дом задают?"

----------


## Lampada

> Мне это напомнило вопрос моего племянника. Когда он пошел во второй класс, я пошла в девятый. И вот он меня спрашивает: "А в 9-м классе тяжело учиться?" - "Да". -"А по сколько строчек на дом задают?"

 Мой братик меня тоже когда-то спрашивал:  "А вы уже до скольки учитесь считать?".

----------


## Pravit

> Сколько месяц должно я учиться прежде, чем я могу говорить по-русски хорошо?

 По крайней мере еще несколько лет.   ::

----------


## Елена *

Это зависит от того, как учить.  Я учила английский, учила, но какие-то результаты стали проглядываться только, когда начала применять. Сейчас книжки читаю, переписываюсь и на работе тоже иногда использую. Но разговорной практики мало, поэтому до настоящего мастерства еще далеко.

----------


## Pravit

У меня то же самое. Разговорная практика, увы...

----------


## Lampada

> У меня то же самое. Разговорная практика, увы...

 Мое предложение _разболтать_ твой русский всё ещё в силе.  Кстати, кому нужна разговорная практика и кто живёт в США, шлите мне личные сообщения с вашими номерами телефонов.  Могу подарить пару часов моего времени в выходные дни, когда у меня бесплатная телефонная связь.  ::

----------


## Annet

Привет!
На самом деле русский - это сложный язык. Выучить его до уровня носителя языка почти невозможно. Но, думаю, если будешь особенно стараться за год выучишь так, что тебя по крайней мере будут хорошо понимать. Но без ошибок в речи не обойтись. В русском очень много исключений, которые при этом не поддаются никакой логике. Кроме того, я открою тебе секрет - очень много носителей языка допускают жуткие ошибки в речи и вообще не знают как правильно что-либо сказать. Вот так!
Английкий - аналитический язык, это проще,
русский- синтетический, это гораздо проблемнее.
Удачи тебе!

----------


## BETEP

> На самом деле русский - это сложный язык. Выучить его до уровня носителя языка почти невозможно.

 Наверное поэтому многих нерусских можно распознать разве что по акценту.  ::

----------


## Pravit

По акценту можно и "неанглоязычных" распознать.   ::

----------

